# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Cần Tư Vấn Cách Nâng Cấp Latop!

## wassing123

e cũng ko biết nhiều về phần cứng lắm nên nhờ mọi người tư vấn giúp e về cách nâng cấp phần cứng laptop

cấu hình laptop của e:
ram 2gb
intel core i3
hdd 320
32bite
2.27 ghz

vậy giờ e muốn nâng cấp để laptop chạy nhanh hơn thì e cần nâng cấp những thứ gì và để ý phần nào xung nhịp hay ko?

e xem tốc độ ở pc diagnostic tool, ngoài cách đó thì còn cách nào để biết tốc độ hay ko?

và cho e hỏi thêm là giữa pc và laptop khác nhau điểm nào mà sao thường thì laptop yếu hơn pc. mà chiếc pc của e có tốc độ 2.53 ghz lại yếu hơn 2.27 ghz của laptop?

e cảm ơn rât nhiều!

----------


## HotArchives

laptop thì chỉ có thể nâng ram và hdd (ổ cứng). bạn muốn chạy nhanh hơn thì có thể mua thêm 1 cây ram gắn thêm vào
1gb giá khoảng 300 đến 400k tùy bus, tùy hãng.
2gb giá từ 490k trở lên, tùy bus tùy hãng.
lưu ý là win 32bit chỉ nhận tối đa 3gb ram, nếu bạn muốn xài 4gb ram thì phải cài win 64bit.

đâu phải laptop yếu hơn pc. chỉ có: cùng một số tiền, bạn có thể mua được 1 dàn pc cấu hình cao hơn của laptop. laptop của bạn xài chip core i3 2.27 ghz thì sẽ chạy nhanh hơn pc chạy pentium4/duo core/core 2 duo 2.53 ghz. giải thích cặn kẽ về kỹ thuật có thể bạn không hiểu, nói đơn giản là những dòng cpu ra sau sẽ dùng công nghệ tiên tiến hơn, tận dụng tài nguyên tốt hơn --> chạy mạnh mẽ hơn: duo core < core 2 duo < core i < core i sandybridge (dòng core i thế hệ ii).

----------


## av886

> laptop thì chỉ có thể nâng ram và hdd (ổ cứng). bạn muốn chạy nhanh hơn thì có thể mua thêm 1 cây ram gắn thêm vào
> 1gb giá khoảng 300 đến 400k tùy bus, tùy hãng.
> 2gb giá từ 490k trở lên, tùy bus tùy hãng.
> lưu ý là win 32bit chỉ nhận tối đa 3gb ram, nếu bạn muốn xài 4gb ram thì phải cài win 64bit.
> 
> đâu phải laptop yếu hơn pc. chỉ có: cùng một số tiền, bạn có thể mua được 1 dàn pc cấu hình cao hơn của laptop. laptop của bạn xài chip core i3 2.27 ghz thì sẽ chạy nhanh hơn pc chạy pentium4/duo core/core 2 duo 2.53 ghz. giải thích cặn kẽ về kỹ thuật có thể bạn không hiểu, nói đơn giản là những dòng cpu ra sau sẽ dùng công nghệ tiên tiến hơn, tận dụng tài nguyên tốt hơn --> chạy mạnh mẽ hơn: duo core < core 2 duo < core i < core i sandybridge (dòng core i thế hệ ii).


 ah bạn nói vậy mình cũng hiểu phần nào, đúng là chiếc pc của mình chạy pentium. ram laptop của mình đang là 2gb, nếu mình muốn lên 4gb thì mua thêm 1 cây 2gb nữa, đồng thời phải cài lại win 64bit hả? nhưng nâng cấp ram thì cần lưu ý đến điều gì ở ram?

----------


## xomthulo

> laptop thì chỉ có thể nâng ram và hdd (ổ cứng). bạn muốn chạy nhanh hơn thì có thể mua thêm 1 cây ram gắn thêm vào
> 1gb giá khoảng 300 đến 400k tùy bus, tùy hãng.
> 2gb giá từ 490k trở lên, tùy bus tùy hãng.
> lưu ý là win 32bit chỉ nhận tối đa 3gb ram, nếu bạn muốn xài 4gb ram thì phải cài win 64bit.
> 
> đâu phải laptop yếu hơn pc. chỉ có: cùng một số tiền, bạn có thể mua được 1 dàn pc cấu hình cao hơn của laptop. laptop của bạn xài chip core i3 2.27 ghz thì sẽ chạy nhanh hơn pc chạy pentium4/duo core/core 2 duo 2.53 ghz. giải thích cặn kẽ về kỹ thuật có thể bạn không hiểu, nói đơn giản là những dòng cpu ra sau sẽ dùng công nghệ tiên tiến hơn, tận dụng tài nguyên tốt hơn --> chạy mạnh mẽ hơn: duo core < core 2 duo < core i < core i sandybridge (dòng core i thế hệ ii).


 win 32 bit với 64 bit có khác gì ko bro? nếu vậy phải cài lại win, ngán chép dữ liệu quá! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## trungtrinh

về cơ bản nếu bạn muốn nâng cấp máy tính thì nâng cấp ram và cpu, như máy của bạn thì mình nghĩ là nâng cấp ram cũng tạm ổn rùi. cụ thể, 64 bit có thể làm việc với bộ nhớ ram có dung lượng trên 3,2gb (cũng có thể thấp hơn) đến 128gb, trong khi phiên bản 32-bit chỉ có thể nhận được bộ nhớ ram tối đa là 3,2gb mà thôi. vì vậy, nếu bạn cài đặt windows phiên bản 32-bit trên một hệ thống máy tính sử dụng trên 3,2gb ram thì coi như số dung lượng thừa sẽ chẳng còn ý nghĩa gì cả. khả năng xử lý bộ nhớ lớn làm cho phiên bản 64-bit hiệu quả hơn trong việc thực hiện các quy trình công việc mà bạn giao phó. phiên bản 64-bit sẽ giúp làm tăng hiệu suất tổng thể trên pc của bạn, vì vậy nó mạnh hơn so với 32-bit. bây giờ chúng ta hãy tìm hiểu một số điểm khác nhau liên quan đến 2 công nghệ này cũng như việc chọn lựa phiên bản phù hợp với máy tính của bạn.

----------


## banhmysaigon

cái này cứ mạnh dạn làm con ram 2g nữa là đc thôi. còn ổ cứng như vậy cũng ổn rồi, chip thì đi liền với main lên ko nâng cấp đc đâu

----------


## nomad123

laptop thì chỉ nâng dc ram và hdd mà thôi. với cấu hình như thế nếu còn khe ram trống thì mua thêm 1 thanh 2gb nữa để gắn vào

----------


## hoangnam.hp18

*trả lời: cần tư vấn cách nâng cấp latop!*




> e cũng ko biết nhiều về phần cứng lắm nên nhờ mọi người tư vấn giúp e về cách nâng cấp phần cứng laptop
> 
> cấu hình laptop của e:
> ram 2gb
> intel core i3
> hdd 320
> 32bite
> 2.27 ghz
> 
> ...


1. laptop chưa hẳn là yếu hơn pc đâu nhé bạn. với những dòng core i thì có thể nhanh hơn. nếu so sánh thì đầu tiên bạn nên so sánh cpu của laptop và pc, tiếp theo là ram và hdd.
2. gắn thếm 1 cây ddr3 2gb (300k) nữa là ổn. với các dòng laptop core i, mình khuyên nên để ram 4gb, cài win64 bit. vì core i hỗ trợ win 64bit tốt hơn.

----------

